# Gas Prices



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Most of the country is under $2/gallon now....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/1100-farmers-share-local-gas-prices-sara-schafer/


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I seen some forecast on crude to go below 30.00 a barrel , you guys be ready to contract some diesel an unlead if it does . If it gets cheap I would even consider to lock in a couple of years out .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How does one go about contracting diesel long range? I have never done that here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Mike here our fuel suppliers will do contracts . Some will want a upfront charge to do a long range contract , charge is like .10 to .25 per gallon and some will just require a signed contract for x amount of gallons.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

We are still at $2.39. Might not see it under $2 here


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> We are still at $2.39. Might not see it under $2 here


Yeah and we have a friggin refinery here too

I heard somewhere that prices will be going back up in 2016


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

(Pa folk) Are you talking diesel or gas?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Gas is down to $2.09 a couple miles from here. Road Diesel is still up around $2.88.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Me and my neighbor have done decided when it's hits a $1.50 here we are getting a full tanker load of the old higher sulphur diesel delivered.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> (Pa folk) Are you talking diesel or gas?


Gasoline


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Lowest gas prices in ten+ years and yep, you guessed it, politicians chomping at the bit to raise the federal gasoline tax. http://thehill.com/policy/transportation/228918-pelosi-time-is-now-for-gas-tax-hike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Me and my neighbor have done decided when it's hits a $1.50 here we are getting a full tanker load of the old higher sulphur diesel delivered.


Can a person still get the old high sulfur diesel?

Will it run in the newer tractors with out issue?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> Can a person still get the old high sulfur diesel?
> Will it run in the newer tractors with out issue?


Our fuel supplier can still get it but we have to order a full load. I'm not sure about the new tractors running on it? My newest is an 07 so I shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

My wife and I just spent the last two days in Greeley, Co. The cheapest gas Eason Wyoming @ $1.719. Colorado was the proudest of there petrol!!! Mel


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Our fuel supplier can still get it but we have to order a full load. I'm not sure about the new tractors running on it? My newest is an 07 so I shouldn't have any problems.


How many gallons is a full load....I am sure that tier3 will burn sulfur diesel....Tier4 is the one that is supposedly not designed to burn sulfur....but that could be heresay....I don't know for a fact that you cannot burn it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Vol said:


> How many gallons is a full load....I am sure that tier3 will burn sulfur diesel....Tier4 is the one that is supposedly not designed to burn sulfur....but that could be heresay....I don't know for a fact that you cannot burn it.
> 
> Regards, Mike


My last semi load was around 7700 gallons , I think it depends on the truck and trailer empty weight on the net gallons on a load. I was under the impression that ALL diesel was low sulfur .I was able to get clear farm diesel at one time but not sure about that either .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> How does one go about contracting diesel long range? I have never done that here.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Our supplier will contract out at least a year as well, we've bought enough from em they don't require us to place a down payment either or a per gallon charge.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What do y'all mean they will contract the price for a year....can you explain that a lil better? Are you saying they are guaranteeing the price for a year? That seems strange to me, is the price you contract, the price you pay? And they do this with no money down? It just seems like a loose/loose for them and a win/win for the buyer, I don't know if anyone does it around here but ima checking......I'd do that in a minute!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> What do y'all mean they will contract the price for a year....can you explain that a lil better? Are you saying they are guaranteeing the price for a year? That seems strange to me, is the price you contract, the price you pay? And they do this with no money down? It just seems like a loose/loose for them and a win/win for the buyer, I don't know if anyone does it around here but ima checking......I'd do that in a minute!


My cousins are in the fuel business. (I chose the wrong path  ) They used to offer contracts but had to stop. The premise was that the buyer locked in gallons and price with them and then they locked in gallons and price with their distributer. This was pretty common, especially for heating oil contracts. Then a few years ago after some of the worst volatility in the market, the distributer chose to stop doing any contracting because it seemed at the time that the price would only ever go up and therefore it was going to cost them the opportunity to make more money. So it depends on what your retailer and distributer are willing to do...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would think one would have to be a big player in the market to get them to guarantee a price and the bigger the player you are, the more they (or you) could lose. I never knew that existed in a volatile market like oil......kinda strange


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

https://www.firstfuelbank.com/prepaid/

These guys advertise that many people are still paying under a buck a gallon. A little different than just price lockin though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> https://www.firstfuelbank.com/prepaid/
> These guys advertise that many people are still paying under a buck a gallon. A little different than just price lockin though.


Wish those guys were here......


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm surprised any distributor would contract fuel without 100% payment up front. Thats the requirement here, and the only way a distributor can hedge his risk. Why would any supplier want to contract fuel if the customer isn't pre-paying? Big money loser for the supplier.

Coops around here are also not contracting out as far as they used to. Lot of suppliers got burned around 2007. Did a lot of 1 and 2 year contracts at6 low prices, didn't hedge their risk, and the fuel spike killed them. Saw a lot break contracts back then.

Gas is currently $1.70/gal here.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

My local coop will contract fuel, no money down and any amount probably over a 1000 gallon. I did 2000 gallon diesel a couple years ago at $3.88 and I think that was the high. That day I was the sucker. Did 10,000 gal propane last year at $1.39, that one turned out ok.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

i was out on a service call to a frac site the other day and was having coffee with the field sup and the engineer afterwards, there was 36 diesel units running on the site. 4 massive fluid pumps, the field sup said that they had burned 80,000 litres of diesel in the past 24 hours. they have about 60 more days of pumping on that job between all the different holes. so i was curious and asked what they paid for fuel and he said they had contracted it in around 75 cents a litre. meanwhile my bulk fuel price for running the trucks up and down the road last month was 1.08 per litre.

thats 4.09 a US gallon. id be happy to get down to the 3 buck a gallon mark.

so after reading this i called our fuel dealer and asked what we could contract in at. minimum quantity of 5000 gallons, 25% upfront and i'd save a whole whopping 6 cents a litre. seems legit right,


----------

